# Google- Mindfulness Meditation May Cut IBS Symptoms - WebMD



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ThirdAge<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Mindfulness Meditation May Cut IBS Symptoms**WebMD*May 10, 2011 -- People who practice the meditative technique called mindfulness meditation may be able to reduce the symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), a new study shows. The study found that the physical and psychological *...*DDW: Meditation May Improve *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*<nobr>Doctors Lounge</nobr>Mindful Meditation Might Ease *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*<nobr>U.S. News & World Report</nobr>Meditation May Help to Ease *IBS*<nobr>ThirdAge</nobr><nobr>TopNews United States</nobr> -<nobr>ABC7Chicago.com</nobr><nobr>*all 10 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

